# job for tomorrow



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Tomorrow we get to rod out 3 scupper drains 40 stories up from a window washing platform should be fun


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

matkg said:


> Tomorrow we get to rod out 3 scupper drains 40 stories up from a window washing platform should be fun


I'd poop my pants.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Its a posibility lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

matkg said:


> Tomorrow we get to rod out 3 scupper drains 40 stories up from a window washing platform should be fun


Nope... Not even for hazard pay.


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

First step is a bi*ch


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

matkg said:


> First step is a bi*ch


No way not me


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

They blocking the street below?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Take a bunch of pictures if you can so I can live vicariously through you... Ill crawl into the deepest darkest hole with out hesitation, but hang out 40 stories up? No sir.... Not while riding a cable.

How much leverage are you going to have extracting the cable from the drains off the platform?


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

No everything(including us) must be tied off to the rig we start off at 98 stories and ride down after safety check


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I was kinda doing a job like that.:jester: In South Shore, on top of a 9 floor senior citizen apartment. I was jetting, not rodding, but the parapet wall was only knee high. I was getting a little puckerish when I had to throw a rope down to pull up a garden hose. 100' was high enough for me. 
Be safe, concentrate on the task, slow down, think every action through and be safe!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

You wouldn't be able to run a tack up where the sun don't shine on me...

Be safe bro, this ain't worth dying for.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Bring a parachute and when your done take the fast way down! Lol


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

all clear and back on solid ground acutuall started 100 stories up


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Good ole K-50 

I was going to wait until we knew you were safe but did you catch that video of those two window washers somewhere on a high rise plummet a whole bunch of stories down when the rig failed? One perished, I think, but the other one rode it down like a surf board and survived...

Cool pics, how do y'all know its cleaned out?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Not even at gun point would I get into that cage.....I really don't like heights.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> I was kinda doing a job like that.:jester: In South Shore, on top of a 9 floor senior citizen apartment. I was jetting, not rodding, but the parapet wall was only knee high. I was getting a little puckerish when I had to throw a rope down to pull up a garden hose. 100' was high enough for me.
> Be safe, concentrate on the task, slow down, think every action through and be safe!


After 100', I doubt that the "SPLAT" a human body makes on asphalt gets any more spectacular, even at 1000'. :jester:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

phishfood said:


> After 100', I doubt that the "SPLAT" a human body makes on asphalt gets any more spectacular, even at 1000'. :jester:


Terminal velocity eh?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

phishfood said:


> After 100', I doubt that the "SPLAT" a human body makes on asphalt gets any more spectacular, even at 1000'. :jester:


Hey that's why I said to bring a parachute !


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol I didn't hear about the window washers station falling we dropped. a hose down from the 42 floor to 









test the drains


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

They had one today too! Just saw it on the news... Platform buckled


----------



## matkg (Mar 3, 2013)

The one I was on was built in 1968 no bells or whistles up or down with the push of the buttons takes 2 guys to run worked great


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

i think id rather take a bath in a septic tank before i did that. nope, i dont think, i KNOW i would, no way in hell....


----------

